# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Βοήθεια για επιλογής κεραίας

## MichaelS89

Γεία σε όλους τους συμφουρίτες του Adslgr

Θα ήθελα την βοήθεια και συμβουλή σας σχετικά με την αγορά

μιας outdoor antenna 

συγκεκριμένα θελω να βάλω μια εξωτερική κεραία της οποίας το σήμα
θα περνάει μέσα απο τοίχο για να φτάσει στον τελικό Η/Υ

και είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος σχετικά με αυτό

τι μου προτείνεται να κάνω σχετικά με αυτό
ποιά συσκευή μπορεί να με βοηθήσει;

σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## sweet dreams

:Welcome: 

Γράψε ποιο αναλυτικά τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις, η κεραία θα είναι σε σένα και ό υπολογιστής θα είναι απέναντι σε κάποιο άλλο διαμέρισμα/σπίτι;;;

----------


## MichaelS89

> Γράψε ποιο αναλυτικά τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις, η κεραία θα είναι σε σένα και ό υπολογιστής θα είναι απέναντι σε κάποιο άλλο διαμέρισμα/σπίτι;;;


η κεραία θα είναι σε μια αποστάση απο τον τοίχο γύρω στο 1,5 με 2 μέτρα 
και μέσα στο σπίτι θα είναι ο Η/Υ 

το σήμα θα πρέπει να περνάει τον τοίχο


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sweet dreams

H απόσταση είναι πολύ μικρή, το modem/router που είναι;;;, μήπως βολεύει μια εσωτερική κεραία USB;;;(υπάρχουν και ποιο φτηνές).

----------


## MichaelS89

> H απόσταση είναι πολύ μικρή, το modem/router που είναι;;;, μήπως βολεύει μια εσωτερική κεραία USB;;;(υπάρχουν και ποιο φτηνές).


το modem/router είναι γύρω στα 30 με 35 μέτρα μακρία και δεν θα ήθελα να τρυπήσω τοίχους

αν βάλω μια καλή κεραία το σήμα θα περνάει ή θα κάνω μια τρύπα στο νερό ;

----------


## sweet dreams

Θα πας το καλώδιο στα 2 μέτρα μακριά και σκέφτεσαι μια τρύπα;;; δεν αξίζει να δώσεις τόσα λεφτά για να πάρεις κεραία για απόσταση 2 μέτρων. Ότι θα έχεις ικανοποιητικό σήμα σε τόσο μικρή απόσταση είναι σίγουρο, αλλά για μένα άνοιξε μια τρύπα για να έχεις και ποιο σωστή σύνδεση και ποιο φτηνή.

----------


## MichaelS89

> Θα πας το καλώδιο στα 2 μέτρα μακριά και σκέφτεσαι μια τρύπα;;; δεν αξίζει να δώσεις τόσα λεφτά για να πάρεις κεραία για απόσταση 2 μέτρων. Ότι θα έχεις ικανοποιητικό σήμα σε τόσο μικρή απόσταση είναι σίγουρο, αλλά για μένα άνοιξε μια τρύπα για να έχεις και ποιο σωστή σύνδεση και ποιο φτηνή.


εάν όμως πάρω θα περνάει το σήμα δεν υπάρχει και πολύ χώρος 
για καλώδια ούτε και για κανάλια 
για αυτό ψάχνομαι

----------


## sweet dreams

Τι εννοείς δεν υπάρχει χώρος για καλώδια;;;  :Thinking:  τόσο πολύ χώρο πιάνει ένα καλώδιο;;;; εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα. Αν ο χώρος είναι στεγασμένος και έχει ρεύμα βρες ένα ρούτερ παρόχου και κάντο Access Point για να μην ξοδεύεσαι για κεραία, σε τόσα λίγα μέτρα μια χαρά θα πιάνει.

----------


## MichaelS89

> Τι εννοείς δεν υπάρχει χώρος για καλώδια;;;  τόσο πολύ χώρο πιάνει ένα καλώδιο;;;; εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα. Αν ο χώρος είναι στεγασμένος και έχει ρεύμα βρες ένα ρούτερ παρόχου και κάντο Access Point για να μην ξοδεύεσαι για κεραία, σε τόσα λίγα μέτρα μια χαρά θα πιάνει.


η ερωτήση μου είναι σχετικά με τον τοίχο αν το Access point στέλνει το σήμα στον τοίχο θα περνάει έστω και λίγο για να μπορέσω μετά να βάλω ένα repeater?

----------


## sweet dreams

Το modem/router που έχεις δεν περνάει ένα τοίχο;;;; εκτός αν έχεις τοίχο από πέτρα με ένα μέτρο πάχος. Η κεραία είπαμε ότι θα περάσει τον τοίχο σε τόσο μικρή απόσταση γιατί είναι και κατευθυντική. Τώρα λες ότι μετά θα βάλεις και ένα repeater, την πτώση ταχύτητας την έχεις υπολογίσει μετά από τόσα ασύρματα δίκτυα που θα παρεμβάλλονται;;; Που ακριβώς θέλεις να πας το σήμα με το repeater;;; 
Tρύπα στον τοίχο και μέσα στο σπίτι ένα Access Point ενσύρματα συνδεδεμένο με το modem/router, η ποιο καλή και φτηνότερη από την άλλη(κεραία+repeater) λύση, διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

----------


## MichaelS89

> Το modem/router που έχεις δεν περνάει ένα τοίχο;;;; εκτός αν έχεις τοίχο από πέτρα με ένα μέτρο πάχος. Η κεραία είπαμε ότι θα περάσει τον τοίχο σε τόσο μικρή απόσταση γιατί είναι και κατευθυντική. Τώρα λες ότι μετά θα βάλεις και ένα repeater, την πτώση ταχύτητας την έχεις υπολογίσει μετά από τόσα ασύρματα δίκτυα που θα παρεμβάλλονται;;; Που ακριβώς θέλεις να πας το σήμα με το repeater;;; 
> Tρύπα στον τοίχο και μέσα στο σπίτι ένα Access Point ενσύρματα συνδεδεμένο με το modem/router, η ποιο καλή και φτηνότερη από την άλλη(κεραία+repeater) λύση, διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.


το ρουτερ ειναι 35 μέτρα μακρία

εγώ θέλω να βάλω ένα access point Και συγκεκριμένα σκεφόμουν αυτό εδω

http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/2.4-GHz/nanostation-m2 

το οποίο θα βλέπει τον τοίχο και μέσα απο τον τοίχο είναι ο Η/Υ 

η ερώτηση μου είναι αν θα περνάει σήμα ή θα έχω θέμα

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## sweet dreams

> το ρουτερ ειναι 35 μέτρα μακρία
> 
> εγώ θέλω να βάλω ένα access point Και συγκεκριμένα σκεφόμουν αυτό εδω
> 
> http://www.e-wireless.gr/Outdoor/2.4-GHz/nanostation-m2 
> 
> το οποίο θα βλέπει τον τοίχο και μέσα απο τον τοίχο είναι ο Η/Υ 
> 
> η ερώτηση μου είναι αν θα περνάει σήμα ή θα έχω θέμα
> ...


Άλλο σε ρώτησα και άλλο κατάλαβες, μέσα σε ένα οποιοδήποτε σπίτι το  modem/router δεν πιάνει στο διπλανό δωμάτιο;;; και υποτίθεται δεν έχει τέτοιες κεραίες σαν αυτή που έχεις στο Link. 
*To λέω λοιπόν για ακόμη μια φορά, αν δεν έχεις συμπαγή τοίχο από πέτρα με ένα μέτρο πάχος  θα περάσει το σήμα χωρίς πρόβλημα.*
Προσπάθησα να σου δώσω ποιο καλές και φτηνές λύσεις, αφού δεν σε βολεύουν κάνε αυτό που σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## MichaelS89

> Άλλο σε ρώτησα και άλλο κατάλαβες, μέσα σε ένα οποιοδήποτε σπίτι το  modem/router δεν πιάνει στο διπλανό δωμάτιο;;; και υποτίθεται δεν έχει τέτοιες κεραίες σαν αυτή που έχεις στο Link. 
> *To λέω λοιπόν για ακόμη μια φορά, αν δεν έχεις συμπαγή τοίχο από πέτρα με ένα μέτρο πάχος  θα περάσει το σήμα χωρίς πρόβλημα.*
> Προσπάθησα να σου δώσω ποιο καλές και φτηνές λύσεις, αφού δεν σε βολεύουν κάνε αυτό που σκέφτεσαι.


δεν υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι modem/router 
το Modem/router ειναι γύρω στα 30 με 35 μέτρα μακρία
 ο τοίχος δεν είναι απο πέτρα είναι 
κανονικός τοίχος έχουν περαστεί σωλήνες Air Condition χωρίς καμία δυσκολία

----------


## sweet dreams

> *δεν υπάρχει μέσα στο σπίτι modem/router* το Modem/router ειναι γύρω στα 30 με 35 μέτρα μακρία
>  ο τοίχος δεν είναι απο πέτρα είναι 
> κανονικός τοίχος έχουν περαστεί σωλήνες Air Condition χωρίς καμία δυσκολία





> Άλλο σε ρώτησα και άλλο κατάλαβες, *μέσα σε ένα οποιοδήποτε σπίτι* το  modem/router δεν πιάνει στο διπλανό δωμάτιο;;; και υποτίθεται δεν έχει τέτοιες κεραίες σαν αυτή που έχεις στο Link. 
> *To λέω λοιπόν για ακόμη μια φορά, αν δεν έχεις συμπαγή τοίχο από πέτρα με ένα μέτρο πάχος  θα περάσει το σήμα χωρίς πρόβλημα.*
> Προσπάθησα να σου δώσω ποιο καλές και φτηνές λύσεις, αφού δεν σε βολεύουν κάνε αυτό που σκέφτεσαι.


Παράδειγμα είναι, *παράδειγμα....................................................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## MichaelS89

> Παράδειγμα είναι, *παράδειγμα....................................................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


yo
με μπερδευσε το triple Ερωτηματικο :Ρ

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------

